# freshwater plants for a novice



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey all Im looking for a good attractive freshwater plant that can be grown in regular substrate and fed using liquid fertilizer. What are some of your favorites? I want emphasize that I dont use special substrate just plain old gravel and liquid fertilizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The best choice is Anubias. There are several different species to choose from and all are near impossible to kill. They are very slow growers and have low light needs. If you decide to go with them make sure not to plant the entire root system. The "Rhyzome" needs to be left above the gravel or the plant will die. The rhyzome is the tubular looking piece that all of the leaves and roots grow out of. 

Here is an example from my tank:


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I second that...


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion I will probally go with the anubias for one of the open spots in the front of my aquarium is there another easy one for another bare spot that i have? I would like something taller for a spot near the back of the tank for a backround plant.

All the plants in my aquarium are artifical



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well a stem plant would work nicely but with such a short tank you need to be very picky about which one. A slow grower is best. I suggest bacopa caroliniana. I is a great slow growing stem plant. It works well in a full range of planted aquariums. When its stem reaches the top of your tank, simply clip it and replant the stem. So by starting with 3 or 4 stems you could fill in the whole back are in a few months. Here is another pic:


----------

